# Unable to import HD videos from camera



## Shaz (5 Aug 2010)

Hi, 
Just got myself a new Sony digital camera and the PMB disc came with the camera. However, I am unable to import HD videos from the camera to the laptop. Photos can be imported fine. How can I solve the problem, please. Thanks.


----------



## Latrade (6 Aug 2010)

Is the camera showing up as a device when connected and do the movies show up as part of the device folders?

Sometimes there's an order you have to connect it to the computer. Make sure the camera is turned off first and connected by USB to computer. Then plug in the AC cable, open the LCD viewer and then turn on the camcorder.

You'll probably have an onscreen option of the camcorder saying something like "HDD" or "USB", this allows the computer full access rather than (as is probably the case with the photos) just the memory card.

The best option though, camcorder permitting is a firewire cable. USB is awful for HD movies.


----------



## Shaz (6 Aug 2010)

Sony says that it has to be the codecs in my laptop - the version that I have cannot read HD movies captured by the camera. What they could not say was what codecs or what version of codecs I need.


----------



## Betsy Og (6 Aug 2010)

On software I have (Studio 10) I used to import (I think that the term) footage from 8mm tape (it used to process it/digitize it).

Now I have the Everio hard disc camcorder which shows up as a storage device so I no longer import the footage, I just "save in" the file.

While I know thats fairly vague, the point I'm making is that not all software treats all types of footage in the same way and there may be a different method required.


----------



## Complainer (6 Aug 2010)

Shaz said:


> Hi,
> Just got myself a new Sony digital camera and the PMB disc came with the camera. However, I am unable to import HD videos from the camera to the laptop. Photos can be imported fine. How can I solve the problem, please. Thanks.


Just to be clear - you are able to import them, you aren't able to play them - right? The files are copied over fine, you just can't play them on the laptop.

Try installing VLC player (google for it) - it pretty much plays any video format.


----------



## Shaz (8 Aug 2010)

No, I cannot import them from camera to laptop.


----------



## Complainer (8 Aug 2010)

Shaz said:


> No, I cannot import them from camera to laptop.


And what happens when you do try to import them - what error message do you get or what other problem arises?


----------



## Shaz (10 Aug 2010)

Error message as follows:
"Some media files  in the file formats not supported by this program will not be imported. You may be able to import these files by connecting  to your computer the device with which they were recorded and registering the device with PMB." 

PMB is the software that came with the Sony digital camera.

This is really frustrating me now. Sony just said that my laptop does not have the correct Codecs but they cannot tell what codecs I am supposed to get. I have downloaded K Lite Standard but still unable to import videos.


----------



## Complainer (10 Aug 2010)

Shaz said:


> Error message as follows:
> "Some media files  in the file formats not supported by this program will not be imported. You may be able to import these files by connecting  to your computer the device with which they were recorded and registering the device with PMB."


Sounds like you are using some software to copy them across. Can you cut out this software and just use normal Windows Explorer to move the files?


----------



## Shaz (11 Aug 2010)

The software that I used was the PMB software that came with the camera. Seems strange (and ridiculous) that the software supplied by the camera can't do the job. Can I use Nero to import the videos which are HD MP4 files?


----------



## Complainer (11 Aug 2010)

Shaz said:


> Can I use Nero to import the videos which are HD MP4 files?


Don't know - Have you tried using Windows Explorer as I suggested above?


----------



## Shaz (11 Aug 2010)

It worked with Windows Explorer. Thanks!

But Windows Movie Maker cannot read .mp4 files so I might still need Nero.

The Windows Explorer import option came up when I plugged in the camera into the laptop.  But do you know how to make it the option come on without plugging in the camera?

Thanks again.


----------

